# --->UN NUEVO MONUMENTO NACIONAL EN WASHINGTON, DC



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

.

*MONUMENTO EN MEMORIA DE MARTIN LUTHER KING Jr. 
Washington, DC.*










Ayer 13 de noviembre de 2006, se inicio la construccion del monumento en memoria del lider del movimiento de derechos civiles de los Afro-Americanos, el reverendo Martin Luther King Jr. gracias a una ley firmada en 1999 por el presidente William Clinton.

Este es el ultimo monumento incluido en el NATIONAL MALL, un espacio urbano con categoria de Parque Nacional, que reune en dos ejes perpendiculares a los principales edificios de la politica y la cultura de los EEUU: desde el Capitolio (Congreso) hasta los monumentos a Washington y Lincoln en el eje este-oeste y la Casa Blanca hasta el monumento a Thomas Jefferson en el eje sur-norte. En este parque tambien se incluyen mas de 15 museos nacionales y privados administrados en su mayoria por el Smithsonian Institution, la entidad cultural mas grande del mundo.



























*UBICACION DEL PROJECTO*











El monumento a MLK Jr esta ubicado en la esquina noreste de la laguna Tidal, al frente del monumento a Jefferson y al norte del monumento al presidente Roosevelt.

El lugar escogido crea un eje visual llamado "linea de los lideres" desde el monumento a Lincoln, donde MLK Jr. dio su famoso discurso "Yo tengo un suenio" hasta el monumento a Jefferson.

El monumento tendra un espacio arqueado limitado por una vereda elevada con 24 subespacios semicirculares alrededor. En el centro y mirando a la laguna Tidal, una gran piedra con el rostro de King marcara el punto de origen del complejo.













*ELEMENTOS DE DISENO*


Se usan tres elementos naturales -agua, piedra, arboles- para resaltar los temas de JUSTICIA, DEMOCRACIA y ESPERANZA. Estos elementos no estan dispuestos para imponer un mensaje didactico, sino que al entreponerse uno al otro, otorgan capas de diferentes contenidos que podran ser descubiertos por los visitantes.










*Agua*

Desde su coleccion de la laguna Tidal adyacente, un eje principal recorrera el monumento el que recolectara los riachuelos de los nichos que rodean el monumento. El agua hace eco del mensaje de MLK Jr. que esta inscrita en todos lados. El agua recorre el monumento en cascadas y canales que dan diferentes sensaciones al visitante. El agua en sus recorridos balanceados y ritmicos dan una sensacion de equilibrio y justicia.


*Piedra*

Se usaran piedras robustas con superficies suaves, en las que se tallaran los mensajes que MLK Jr dio en vida. A la entrada del portal, dos piedras estan partidas en dos y una piedra sola estara empujada al final, como si estuviera separada. En uno de los lados estara inscrita la frase que MLK Jr. dijo en 1963 "Con esta fe, seremos capaces de extraer de la montania del desaliento, una piedra de esperanza". En el otro lado estara inscrito "Dejen que la justicia caiga como las aguas y que lo correcto como una cascada soberana"

Juntos con la plaza memorial central, los temas de justicia y esperanza estan juntadas y juxtapuestas con los ideales de democracia, con la vista obligada de los puntos visuales del National Mall y la presencia del monumento a Jefferson en la distancia, al otro lado del Tidal.


*Arboles *

Grandes, majestuosos arboles -robles, pinos, magnolias y cerezos- refuerzan el espacio integral de este monumento y agregan una dimension temporal de acuerdo a las estaciones del anio. Tambien dan la oportunidad de crear nuevos espacios dedicados a otros heroes de la lucha pacifica por justicia social como Rosa Parks y Fannie Lou Hamer.

En la mayor parte del monumento, los arboles estan plantados en masas alternadas, acompaniando a los famosos cerezos del Tidal y las magnolias enmarcando ambos lados de la plaza central o creando avenidas circundantes. En la parte superior del monumento una linea de robles Americanos daran la curvatura del sitio y atraeran la atencion del tema central de democracia, justicia y esperanza. 





























*COMPOSICION Y ESPACIO*


Este monumento tien un diseno horizontal y abierto, intencionado para experimentar diferentes sensasiones y de varias formas con varios mensajes. Tiene multiples accesos y varios temas repetitivos pero diversos. La presentacion de una espacio arqueado crea una rotacion de espacios adecuados para el movimiento, vista, descanso, reunion, conversacion y congregacion de grupos pequenos y grandes.

El uso del agua crea diferentes emociones, desde calma hasta las rapidos movimientos, los que crean una mistura que enfriara los dias calientes del verano. En invierno las marcas del agua en las coloridas rocas sera un recuerdo del movimiento.

La variedad de tratamientos y texturas de agua, piedra y vegetacion creara un ambiente acogedor y funcional durante todo el anio, dia y noche.



















Alrededor del espacio principal se agruparan 24 nichos o espacios semicirculares para conmemorar los personajes que contribuyeron con sus vidas en diferentes formas a la lucha de los derechos civiles, desde Medgar Evers hasta los cuatro ninios asesinados en una explosion de bomba en la Iglesia Bautista de la calle 16 en Birmingham.

Ya que la lucha por los derechos civiles aun no esta conclusa, se dejaran espacios abiertos para agegar mas nichos para ser dedicados en el futuro. Estos espacios-naves serviran para la refleccion en silencio y la contemplacion, y seran accesibles desde el espacio central. 

Los espacios semicirculares tendran una cadencia y ritmo alrededor del camino arqueado central que reforzara la idea de procesion, acentuada por las luces y sombras creadas por los arboles alternados. Mientras que cada nicho tiene un diseno comun de agua, asientos y arboles, la intencion es que cada uno sea unico y distinto al mismo tiempo.













*VIDEO Y ANIMACION DEL PROJECTO*

*Picar en la foto:*




*Para ver fotos de la emotiva ceremonia de dedicacion de este monumento*

*Picar en la foto:*
​


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Admiro profundamente a este hombre que en medio de un criterio arraigado formò una lucha y un estilo que confrontò a toda una naciòn.. sus creencias y su sìmbolo de igualdad y fraternidad de razas.

Un hondo pesar se levanta en las miradas de miles de afroamericanos cuando se recuerda la fecha en que se apagò esta llama de fuerza y voluntad.

Esta nota no va en el incas. Pero es una nota maravillosa y emotiva gracias


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Asu!! q bien quien se imaginaria q llegaria a tener incluso su monumento  Pucha q bien ah !! Martin luther king es en verdad un heroe y se merece eso y mucho mas!!  

Ojala luego no la malogren los lokos del KKK :bash:


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

Trickmetwice17 said:


> Asu!! q bien quien se imaginaria q llegaria a tener incluso su monumento  Pucha q bien ah !! Martin luther king es en verdad un heroe y se merece eso y mucho mas!!
> 
> Ojala luego no la malogren los lokos del KKK :bash:



Wowo. asi estan de mal informados en Lima? me pregunto que grado de educacion tienes. 

--------------
*
De Rosa, en el foro peruano hay temas de proyectos de otros paises, no entiendo porque moviste este tema. Este proyecto urbanistico es muy interesante en mi opinion. No entiendo.*


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Que tiene de ignorante el comentario de TTW?
Martin Luther King fue un luchador por los derechos de las clases negras en EUA, y fue asesinado por un fanatico.
Lo del KKK, fue solo una broma ironica para amenizar la noticia, si por eso lo decias.


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> Wowo. asi estan de *mal informados en Lima?* me pregunto *que grado de educacion tienes*.


*
y que de dijo de malo ??

y que tiene q ver su grado de educacion en esto ???

si hay algo q los forista deberiamos saber acerca de este tema solo dilo,que para eso se crean estos threads para informar no para criticar.

y para tu informacion, el KKK todavia existe y esta representado por pequenos grupos de fanaticos en varios lugares de los estados unidos.
Informate un poco mejor antes de criticar.*


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> Wowo. asi estan de mal informados en Lima? me pregunto que grado de educacion tienes.


mh..........eso justo me preguntaba de ti cuando leia tu post :bash: EL KKK esta lejos de desaparecer y ademas siguen igual de fanaticos :nuts: 

PD: GRADO DE EDUCACION: BACHILLERATO INTERNACIONAL :tongue:


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

como que estan medios alterados los foros...


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

uspaorkoo said:


> como que estan medios alterados los foros...


Si pues, andan o muy belicosos o muy sensibles. :lol:


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

---

Cuando pregunte al grado de educacion del forista era porque me llamo la atencion que se sorprenda que hayan hecho un monumento a MLK Jr. Es bueno resaltar que en otros paises a los negros no los ven tan mal como en Peru, como inferiores o algo asi. No se cuanta informacion llega a Lima acerca de las relaciones raciales en EEUU pero en fin, ese no es el tema.

*Algun comentario acerca del proyecto en si? *digo por si leyeron el tema, si puedo ire incluyendo fotos del avance de la obra. 

Saludos y no se alteren mucho!

hno:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> ---
> 
> Cuando pregunte al grado de educacion del forista era porque me llamo la atencion que se sorprenda que hayan hecho un monumento a MLK Jr. Es bueno resaltar que en otros paises a los negros no los ven tan mal como en Peru, como inferiores o algo asi. No se cuanta informacion llega a Lima acerca de las relaciones raciales en EEUU pero en fin, ese no es el tema.
> 
> ...


En el sur de USA hay zonas en las cuales los negros son vistos como inferiores... Mississippi, Alabama, Louisiana hasta Georgia y Tennessee. No me vengas con esos aires de superioridad por vivir en Estados Unidos...ese "No se que les enseñan en Lima..." lo considero de pésimo gusto.

No eres el único que ha viajado fuera del Perú. No eres el único culto que sabe que en otras partes del mundo los negros no son vistos como inferiores. 

En todo caso, quedas mal al generalizar de que en el Perú los negros son vistos como seres inferiores.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> ---
> 
> Cuando pregunte al grado de educacion del forista era porque me llamo la atencion que se sorprenda que hayan hecho un monumento a MLK Jr. Es bueno resaltar que en otros paises a los negros no los ven tan mal como en Peru, como inferiores o algo asi. No se cuanta informacion llega a Lima acerca de las relaciones raciales en EEUU pero en fin, ese no es el tema.
> 
> ...


Pues no se sorprendio, si no que le parecio algo agradable... es chistozo cuando vienen aqui con sus aires de superioridad y nos miran como si fueramos cavernarios, cuando en sus paises dizque perfectos tambien existen muchos de los problemas que nos achacan.
Una vez vino un amigo de USA que viven Los Angeles y me comenzo a decir que en Lima si eran tolerantes con lo gays pero en el resto del Peru no, por lo tanto, que atrasado esta el Peru, y yo dije, que en algunos estados todavia se vive en la edad media, que atrasado esta EUA.
En fin, siempre es las grandes ciudades cosmopolitas se hes mas tolerante, eso no es nuevo, asi que ya!!!


----------



## Socialista (Oct 18, 2006)

Siempre me parecio ridiculo postearlo como HEROE al religioso martin luther king... "Que logro"... Si de algo me percatado es que el moreno es mas racista que cualquier otro... bueno sera por que viven aun atemorizados...
Por lo regular a mi me caen quacker.. pero solamente el negro-americano... Porque encuentro al negro africano mas civilizado...Logico con la musica de odio que le meten a los morenos y los comediantes morenos siempre haciendo chistes de como el blanco los trata mal....
Pero NO al negro hay que darle un trato especial....
Al negro flojo le damos carro, pan, y casa...
Me acuerdo hace 3 anos atras los congresistas negros pedian que a cada moreno se le de como propiedad 3 hectareas... por lo que sufrieron los condenados...
Pero hay buenos negros el problema esta cuando se juntan en mancha...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Pues no se sorprendio, si no que le parecio algo agradable... es chistozo cuando vienen aqui con sus aires de superioridad y nos miran como si fueramos cavernarios, cuando en sus paises dizque perfectos tambien existen muchos de los problemas que nos achacan.
> Una vez vino un amigo de USA que viven Los Angeles y me comenzo a decir que en Lima si eran tolerantes con lo gays pero en el resto del Peru no, por lo tanto, que atrasado esta el Peru, y yo dije, que en algunos estados todavia se vive en la edad media, que atrasado esta EUA.
> En fin, siempre es las grandes ciudades cosmopolitas se hes mas tolerante, eso no es nuevo, asi que ya!!!


Más que chistoso suena recontra huachafo...sobretodo en un país en el cual en ciertas partes agreden a homosexuales por el simple hecho de serlo. 

Nadie puede negar eso. Eso sucede inclusive en California, el estado más liberal de USA.


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

Bueno, aqui se fueron desde el KKK hasta llamar "morenos" a los negros, luego mencionaron a los quakers y terminaron hablando de homosexuales. 

Este tema se volvio como el parque Kennedy, al final del show pasare mi latita tambien.​


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> Bueno, aqui se fueron desde el KKK hasta llamar "morenos" a los negros, luego mencionaron a los quakers y terminaron hablando de homosexuales.
> 
> Este tema se volvio como el parque Kennedy, al final del show pasare mi latita tambien.​


Mejor llévate tu thread a un foro americano, a lo mejor allá les importa más (obviamente)


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> Wowo. *asi estan de mal informados en Lima? **me pregunto que grado de educacion tienes.*
> 
> --------------
> *
> De Rosa, en el foro peruano hay temas de proyectos de otros paises, no entiendo porque moviste este tema. Este proyecto urbanistico es muy interesante en mi opinion. No entiendo.*


*Primero.*... LIMEÑO ES PERUANO Y TODOS SOMOS PERUANOS.. asì que ese comentario està de mas.

*Segundo* Trickmetwice es un buen forista, merece respeto. 

*Tercero,* mi nickname es Vane de Rosas y me parece de muy mal gusto que me lo cambies.

*Cuarto*, leer bien las indicaciones del foro, para evitar en caer equivocaciones. La pàgina principal o Incascraper es para poner temas de arquitectura o urbanizmo sobre PERU u otros Paises, el jiròn sobre informaciòn cultural o de variedad Peruana o de otros paises, el Chasqui para noticias con su link y Proyectos .. bueno es obvio.

*Quinto*, leer las normas del foro es urgente y necesario... en este thread has roto las que coloco a continuaciòn:


****** _ NORMAS DEL FORO _ ***** *

1 - No se permiten las *ofensas e insultos tanto directa como indirectamente a determinado forista o nacionalidad*. *Esto incluye faltar el respeto a los Moderadores.*

* *Descalificar el comentario del forista contrario, aludiendo a la falta de inteligencia, falta de madurez, o por el lugar de procedencia, es considerado una ofensa.*

* *Las provocaciones de forma directa o indirecta*, son consideradas *una falta *que puede *llevar al forista que incurra en la misma, a una expulsión temporal. *

2 - Las descalificaciones a personajes públicos (Políticos, artistas, etc), son permitidas, siempre y cuando no sean utilizadas para ofender a un forista. *Se debe mantener un nivel de cordura para aceptar opiniones diferentes o contrarias.*

Coloco todo esto acà porque tu comentario sobre mi acciòn en este foro se hace por pm y como ya te enviè uno, es mejor asì.

Nadie se altera y lo que se hace es por seguir un reglamento... Este foro es totalmente moderado... por lo menos este que me compete a mi.

PD. respuestas a esto que realmente no necesita por pm. ya no tergiversar mas threads.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> ---
> 
> Cuando pregunte al grado de educacion del forista era porque me llamo la atencion que se sorprenda que hayan hecho un monumento a MLK Jr. Es bueno resaltar que en otros paises a los negros no los ven tan mal como en Peru, como inferiores o algo asi. No se cuanta informacion llega a Lima acerca de las relaciones raciales en EEUU pero en fin, ese no es el tema.
> 
> hno:


:sly: ............... dije inferior en algun momento??? :no: 

Ademas pa recalcar (xq lo del grado de educacion si me parecio feito) : Bachillerato Internacional en un colegio PERUANO BRITANICO..... :tongue: 

Weno = a mi no me gusta pelear  Ademas Vanesita no pudo haberlo dicho mejor :colgate: asi q eso es todo por hoy amigos kay: 

PD: Gracias vanesita por lo de buen forista


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> Wowo. asi estan de mal informados en Lima? me pregunto que grado de educacion tienes.
> 
> --------------
> *
> De Rosa, en el foro peruano hay temas de proyectos de otros paises, no entiendo porque moviste este tema. Este proyecto urbanistico es muy interesante en mi opinion. No entiendo.*


Cierto, error mio, se regresa a la pàgina principal


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

PeruanoQuechua said:


> Wowo. asi estan de mal informados en Lima? me pregunto que grado de educacion tienes.
> 
> --------------
> *
> De Rosa, en el foro peruano hay temas de proyectos de otros paises, no entiendo porque moviste este tema. Este proyecto urbanistico es muy interesante en mi opinion. No entiendo.*


Asu... que te paso peruanoquechua???? mucho NYC por lo visto

Saludo


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

wow , todo el mundo anda estresado !

Habia leido acerca de este proyecto , en lo general muy interesante , y pues muy merecedor para un hombre que lucho por los derechos de su raza !! 

Otro atractivo mas para downtown DC , ojala que la entrada sea mas facil de ubicar que la del Jefferson Memorial , te pasastes la entrada y te encuentras en el otro lado del rio , jaja !


----------



## PeruanoQuechua (Nov 2, 2006)

Exrexnotex said:


> Otro atractivo mas para downtown DC , ojala que la entrada sea mas facil de ubicar que la del Jefferson Memorial , te pasastes la entrada y te encuentras en el otro lado del rio , jaja !


:lol: 

Si me ha pasado eso, por eso cuando voy a DC ahora estaciono la _carcocha _en alguna estacion del Metro y de ahi uso el tren todo el dia. Manejar en esa ciudad es dificil, sobretodo para "parquear" como se dice aqui en Spanglish. El monumento a MLK Jr. ha sido uno de los mas esperados en esa ciudad. Ademas para he leido que para el 2015 se piensa abrir un nuevo museo en el National Mall, dedicado a la cultura e historia Afro-Americana


----------



## Socialista (Oct 18, 2006)

Me pregunto quienes aqui han paseado por Washington DC.. El que ah paseado sabe que:
1) tiene un cierto parecido a Lima al sector de Brena y las casas a las de un sector de Lince cerca a la arequipa...
2) El color gris del ambiente
3) Los morenos a cantidades vagando por las calles..
4) Lo dificil que es manejar en la carretera ya que es un laberinto ...
5) Un parque mas aqui?? si los parques esta lleno de viciosos en DC..
6) Al Martin Luther King recien le han construido una carretera a su nombre y ahora parque, no jod..
7) Se suponia ya que el Mayor's Anthony William de Washington es un negro
Mejor que lo saquen a Abraham Lincoln de su silla y hagan el monumento de Luther ahi...


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Socialista said:


> Me pregunto quienes aqui han paseado por Washington DC.. El que ah paseado sabe que:
> 1) tiene un cierto parecido a Lima al sector de Brena y las casas a las de un sector de Lince cerca a la arequipa...
> 2) El color gris del ambiente
> 3) Los morenos a cantidades vagando por las calles..
> ...


1) Tiene un parecido a Lima , cierto ! la parte este tiene un parecido a brena ,por la condicion en la que se encuentran las casas y lo desordenado.
2) El coler gris del ambiente ?, pues obvio si la visitas en esta temporada. 
3) Los morenos vagan pero en u sector que es la parte este y la mayoria de la parte norte. Entras a DC por la New York Ave y ves cualquier cantidad de gente del mal andar , mendigos , etc. Ahora , entra por la I-270 ( chevy chase al noroeste de DC ) que zona para mas hermosa.
4) Es dificil manejar cierto , para alguien que no vive alli. si bien hay muchas calles que son de un solo sentido, es cuestion de saber cuales son y ya ( nada facil, mas facil es movilizarse en transsporte publico ).
5)Los parques de esa zona no estan llenos de viciosos. hay mucha seguridad por ahi, yo nunca he visto uno por ahi ( ni de noche , ni de dia ) no digo que no hayan pero uno que otro a las quinientas.
6) Lo de la carretera en nombre de MLK es inevitable, en una ciudad donde la mayoria son morenos. Otras ciudades importantes tienen carreteras en su nombre tambien .
6) lo del momuneto de MLK me alegra, pero se pudo haber echo otra cosa. La generacion afro-americana de hoy no aprecia este tipo de reconozimiento ( ojo , no toda ; pero una gran mayoria )

En lo personal a mi me gusta DC , eso si trato de evitar la parte este y noreste. En el area de Adams Morgan ( miles de restaurantes ) hay una cevicheria peruana , uhmm ricos ceviches y arroz con mariscos , uhmm, jaja.


----------



## Socialista (Oct 18, 2006)

Cuando anduve en Washington me percate que hasta los restaurantes centro americanos cocinan tambien comida peruana... porque? les gusta? o simplemente hay demasiados peruanos por aya??... Ah y de mi parte dales mis cordiales saludos a la embajada y consulado del Peru... que gracias a ellos me tuve que quedar un dia mas en Washington ya que los vagos estos tenian que haber cerrado a las 3 pm mas se fueron a sus casitas a las 1pm.... Me queje al numero del 1800.. del Peru pero ni bola me dieron..


----------

